# Hi everyone!!



## nikki_v83 (Apr 27, 2005)

*****


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome and have fun on the site.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 27, 2005)

welcome Nicole, I hope you enjoy yourself here @ specktra!


----------



## pleasurekitten (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Nicole! I'm so glad we found this site and joined together because it ROCKS! MAC FOREVER!  :!:


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Nicole & Pleasurekitten!! I hope you both enjoy the site!!


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki_v83* 
_My name is Nicole. I'm 22 and a waitress and a fourth year sociology student at the University of California Irvine._

 
Hi Nicole! Good to see another California face around here. I too am a UC student, though in SB and not at Irvine. But yay for us! See ya around the board.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## nikki_v83 (Apr 27, 2005)

*****


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 27, 2005)

welcome to specktra. Another californian. Thx


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

